# Electric bike problem



## JonoB (31 Aug 2009)

http://www.ezeebike.com/Torq_product.htm

I've been given one of these things. It seems to have an intermittent problem with the motor. Anybody know a good place in the Edinburgh area to get it fixed?


----------



## Old timer (13 Dec 2009)

Worth asking on here http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/ I`m sure they will be able to help you. you will need to register and that might take a couple of days.

Dave


----------

